# Simone Zaza



## juventino (10 Settembre 2014)

Giovane attaccante italiano, classe 1991, di proprietà del Sassuolo, ma su cui la Juventus ha attualmente un diritto di "ricompra" di 15 milioni. Il giocatore, proveniente dal vivaio dell'Atalanta, dopo l'esplosione avvenuta in Serie B con la maglia dell'Ascoli (35 presenze e 18 gol nel 2012/13), è approdato l'anno scorso in Serie A con il Sassuolo. Dopo una prima annata discreta (33 gettoni e 9 reti), in cui ha comunque fatto intravedere grandi qualità e colpi importanti, il ragazzo si è reso protagonista di un buon avvio di stagione, che lo ha portato alla chiamata in azzurro da parte del CT Antonio Conte. In nazionale ha trovato il gol dopo sole 2 partite, risultando uno dei migliori (per alcuni il migliore) in queste prime due uscite degli azzurri di Conte.


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2014)

L'anno scorso era un diamante allo stadio grezzo. Vediamo se quest'anno si consacrerà.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Non pensavo avesse fatto 9 gol l'anno scorso. Mi sa che verrà su uno buono.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Incredibile come sulla carta il Sassuolo in attacco sia più forte di ben più di 10 squadre.
Zaza può fare molto bene, però aspetterei un attimo ad esaltarlo in maniera eccessiva.
E' stato il migliore in campo sia con l'Olanda che ieri sera, ma un attaccante le occasioni che ha avuto le deve mettere dentro.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2014)

Sto Zazarello sembra un bell'attaccante, ma mi sa che ultimamente stiano esagerando in positivo con lui eh....


----------



## Gas (10 Settembre 2014)

Pensare che due anni fa l'avevamo praticamente preso per due spicci...


----------



## juventino (10 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Incredibile come sulla carta il Sassuolo in attacco sia più forte di ben più di 10 squadre.
> Zaza può fare molto bene, però aspetterei un attimo ad esaltarlo in maniera eccessiva.
> E' stato il migliore in campo sia con l'Olanda che ieri sera, ma un attaccante le occasioni che ha avuto le deve mettere dentro.



Il Sassuolo oltre a lui e Berardi ha Nicola Sansone (anche lui classe 1991), che male non è e che già a Parma fece bene.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sto Zazarello sembra un bell'attaccante, ma mi sa che ultimamente stiano esagerando in positivo con lui eh....



Ma infatti bisogna ancora vedere se continuerà così. Di sicuro l'inizio di stagione è stato molto incoraggiante.


----------



## DOOOOD (10 Settembre 2014)

sembra migliorato sensibilmente in questa stagione, mostra colpi molto tecnici ed ha sempre una grandissima intensità.
però sbaglia ancora parecchio (anche per una certa sfiga..traversa e salvataggio sulla linea, dopo due grandi giocate con la Norvegia), se diventa più concreto può sfondare.

Già adesso immobile lo ha fatto sfigurare


----------



## prebozzio (10 Settembre 2014)

Ha dei colpi spettacolari: ieri un assist di tacco, con l'Olanda l'assist di petto. E poi il doppio passo alla Mancini con tocco sotto... bel giocatore, l'hanno scorso l'ho seguito molto. Spero possa sfondare, se lo merita.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2014)

Il suo problema erano i comportamenti, in questo sembra migliorato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il suo problema erano i comportamenti, in questo sembra migliorato



Non lo sapevo...che faceva?


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ha dei colpi spettacolari: ieri un assist di tacco, con l'Olanda l'assist di petto. E poi il doppio passo alla Mancini con tocco sotto... bel giocatore, l'hanno scorso l'ho seguito molto. Spero possa sfondare, se lo merita.



già, peccato sia già bianconero

l'asse Sassuolo-Juve è ormai più caldo di quello Genoa-Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ha dei colpi spettacolari: ieri un assist di tacco, con l'Olanda l'assist di petto. E poi il doppio passo alla Mancini con tocco sotto... bel giocatore, l'hanno scorso l'ho seguito molto. Spero possa sfondare, se lo merita.



più che il doppio passo alla mancini che secondo me è migliorabile, la cosa straordinaria che fa in quell'azione è avere la lucidità per saltare il difensore che interviene alla disperata, poi nel colpo sotto è stato bravissimo, era anche la cosa giusta da fare ma è stato sfortunato..


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2014)

È assurdo pensare che siamo passati dall'avere Pazzini Matri Quagliarella all'avere una sporta di attaccanti tutti in rampa di lancio e tutti ancora con margini di miglioramento vista l'età.. e sulla carta i due più forti cioè Rossi e Balotelli non servirebbero neanche/non se ne sente la mancanza.


----------



## Tom! (10 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> È assurdo pensare che siamo passati dall'avere Pazzini Matri Quagliarella all'avere una sporta di attaccanti tutti in rampa di lancio e tutti ancora con margini di miglioramento vista l'età.. e sulla carta i due più forti cioè Rossi e Balotelli non servirebbero neanche/non se ne sente la mancanza.



Balotelli è più forte solo sulla carta del tavernello ormai... che affare che avete fatto a venderlo mamma mia.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2014)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Balotelli è più forte solo sulla carta del tavernello ormai... che affare che avete fatto a venderlo mamma mia.


Beh, aspettiamo di vedere all'opera Torres prima di poterlo dire


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> È assurdo pensare che siamo passati dall'avere Pazzini Matri Quagliarella all'avere una sporta di attaccanti tutti in rampa di lancio e tutti ancora con margini di miglioramento vista l'età.. e sulla carta i due più forti cioè Rossi e Balotelli non servirebbero neanche/non se ne sente la mancanza.



L'avatar.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> già, peccato sia già bianconero
> 
> *l'asse Sassuolo-Juve è ormai più caldo di quello Genoa-Milan*


Affare Boateng a parte (che poi non si è rivelato sto gran giocatore) da quando è stato caldo l'asse Genoa-Milan? 

Riguardo Zaza, che dire, mi ha veramente stupito, mille volte meglio titolare lui in nazionale che Balotelli.


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che sono l'unico che pensa che non è che ha fatto vedere chissà cosa.

cioè bene ma alla fine sul goal è stato fortunato e si è mangiato altri goal facili facili.

Voglio vederlo contro squadre vere.


----------



## Hammer (10 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Affare Boateng a parte (che poi non si è rivelato sto gran giocatore) da quando è stato caldo l'asse Genoa-Milan?



L'affare Ze Eduardo non si è concluso per un soffio


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non lo sapevo...che faceva?



Una testa matta, faceva quello che gli pare e piace, litigava con compagni, allenatore. Un Balotelli per dire.


----------



## nduccio (10 Settembre 2014)

la juve ha sotto controllo tanti giovani italiani, ne hanno alcuni veramente interessanti

oltre zaza e berardi a me piacciono molto anche gabbiadini e rugani che ho visto dal vivo, un difensore davvero promettente

sturaro anche potrebbe stupire


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Affare Boateng a parte (che poi non si è rivelato sto gran giocatore) da quando è stato caldo l'asse Genoa-Milan?
> 
> Riguardo Zaza, che dire, mi ha veramente stupito, mille volte meglio titolare lui in nazionale che Balotelli.



Caldo significa giocatori che vanno e tornano ( tra l'altro hai dimenticato El Shaarawy )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una testa matta, faceva quello che gli pare e piace, litigava con compagni, allenatore. Un Balotelli per dire.



Speriamo che si è calmato. Non voglio altri Di Canio, Cassano, Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Speriamo che si è calmato. Non voglio altri Di Canio, Cassano, Balotelli.



C'è differenza però tra le teste calde. Suarez anche ha un carattere fumantino, ma quando gioca non si lascia condizionare e gioca sempre al massimo, per la squadra. Lo stesso vale per Ibra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è differenza però tra le teste calde. Suarez anche ha un carattere fumantino, ma quando gioca non si lascia condizionare e gioca sempre al massimo, per la squadra. Lo stesso vale per Ibra.



Già, e anche tanti altri.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già, e anche tanti altri.



La differenza è che Suarez e Ibra hanno come primo pensiero il pallone, a Mario e Cassano (quello post-Bari) non vedo la stessa fame. E' quella che fa la differenza.


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> la juve ha sotto controllo tanti giovani italiani, ne hanno alcuni veramente interessanti
> 
> oltre zaza e berardi a me piacciono molto anche gabbiadini e rugani che ho visto dal vivo, un difensore davvero promettente
> 
> sturaro anche potrebbe stupire



Tra qualche anno quello più forte stai tranquillo che ce l'avremo noi


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Suarez e Ibra hanno come primo pensiero il pallone, a Mario e Cassano (quello post-Bari) non vedo la stessa fame. E' quella che fa la differenza.



ma cassano anche ama giocare a pallone, si diverte quando lo fa, io balotelli non lo vedo divertirsi, è quello che più mi dispiace, lui si dispera ogni secondo e manda continuamente a quel paese i compagni e per di più fa tutto questo passeggiando per il campo..


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma cassano anche ama giocare a pallone, si diverte quando lo fa, io balotelli non lo vedo divertirsi, è quello che più mi dispiace, lui si dispera ogni secondo e manda continuamente a quel paese i compagni e per di più fa tutto questo passeggiando per il campo..



Non è neanche una questione di divertirsi, secondo me. Balotelli per quanto gli voglia bene dovrebbe pensare di più al cwpcio. 

Vabbè a parte questo off direi che Zazà non c'entra niente con questi, mi sembra un pò di rivedere Vieri dalla cattiveria.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è neanche una questione di divertirsi, secondo me. Balotelli per quanto gli voglia bene dovrebbe pensare di più al cwpcio.
> 
> Vabbè a parte questo off direi che Zazà non c'entra niente con questi, mi sembra un pò di rivedere Vieri dalla cattiveria.



quello che volevo dire è che cassano è un appassionato di calcio, lo segue anche in tv, lo dice lui stesso, balo mi sembra pensi a tutt'altro tranne che alla sua professione..


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2014)

Devo ancora inquadrarlo bene.Ha sicuramente dei colpi,ma non mi entusiasma.
Penso che la Juve,con lui,farà un affare alla Immobile.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Devo ancora inquadrarlo bene.Ha sicuramente dei colpi,ma non mi entusiasma.
> Penso che la Juve,con lui,farà un affare alla Immobile.



Fino a adesso non aveva convinto neanche me, ma alla fine è a 23-24 che un giocatore fa vedere di che pasta è fatto, a meno che non abbia il talento per imporsi a 18.


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2014)

Pare sia un cuore rossonero


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Pare sia un cuore rossonero



Ma proprio come Mario ?


----------



## gabuz (12 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma proprio come Mario ?



Ugualo!


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Ma il fenomeno Zaza non segna più?
Perché ci hanno fracassato i cabasisi con Zaza come se fosse Falcao, Messi o Ronaldo.


----------



## Hammer (12 Ottobre 2014)

Imho è un bluff


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Imho è un bluff


Non è che sia un bluff, è stato pompato senza motivo dopo mezza partita in Nazionale perché c'era la volontà di creare un personaggio che facesse dimenticare Balotelli (sempre mediaticamente ovviamente).


----------



## Hammer (12 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è che sia un bluff, è stato pompato senza motivo dopo mezza partita in Nazionale perché c'era la volontà di creare un personaggio che facesse dimenticare Balotelli (sempre mediaticamente ovviamente).



Allora diciamo sopravvalutato, sì. Lo stesso Di Marzio sulla sua pagina fb postava una quantità spropositata di articoli su Zaza.

Rimanendo in tema Sassuolo, secondo me Berardi ha molto più talento e prospettiva di lui


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo sopravvalutato, sì. Lo stesso Di Marzio sulla sua pagina fb postava una quantità spropositata di articoli su Zaza.
> 
> *Rimanendo in tema Sassuolo, secondo me Berardi ha molto più talento e prospettiva di lui*


Anche secondo me, Zaza forse non sarà mai un fenomeno, però pare che sia comunque un ragazzo serio e che ha voglia di impegnarsi. Poi è giovane, è ancora tutto da vedere, in quanto gioca ancora nel Sassuolo, mica in una big. Però già conquistare la nazionale a quell'età è un bel traguardo.


----------



## Penny.wise (12 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è che sia un bluff, è stato pompato senza motivo dopo mezza partita in Nazionale perché c'era la volontà di creare un personaggio che facesse dimenticare Balotelli (sempre mediaticamente ovviamente).



certi giornalai dovrebbero girare con una busta in testa, per il modo in cui pompano senza motivo tanti giocatori dopo una o due belle partite..cosa che tra l'altro non fa bene neanche ai giocatori stessi, men che meno alla Nazionale..poi, quando puntualmente cominceranno a tornare nella loro normalità, cadranno nel dimenticaio e tutti faranno finta di niente, come se non li avessero mai neanche nominati


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo sopravvalutato, sì. Lo stesso Di Marzio sulla sua pagina fb postava una quantità spropositata di articoli su Zaza.
> 
> Rimanendo in tema Sassuolo, secondo me Berardi ha molto più talento e prospettiva di lui


Sì. Berardi in prospettiva può essere molto più forte, peccato sia un altro senza cervello


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi un gran bel gol. Il ragazzo ha colpi importanti ed è migliorato, ma deve trovare più continuità imho.


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo giocatore, più forte di Destro (che a me piace). 15 milioni gran colpo della Juve


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grandissimo giocatore, più forte di Destro (che a me piace). 15 milioni gran colpo della Juve



La Juve ha il diritto di recompera, non è detto che torni a Torino.


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Juve ha il diritto di recompera, non è detto che torni a Torino.



Onestamente, a meno di un infortunio stronca carriera da qui a giugno, non vedo come la Juve possa lasciarselo scappare.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Onestamente, a meno di un infortunio stronca carriera da qui a giugno, non vedo come la Juve possa lasciarselo scappare.



Tevez, Morata, Llorente e vediamo se ora prendono Osvaldo o Matri..alla fine non è così sicuro se non parte qualcuno là davanti.
Anche Gabbiadini poteva tornare utile ma hanno preferito venderlo, in più c'è Berardi che è quello più talentuoso ma ha una testa bacata.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tevez, Morata, Llorente e vediamo se ora prendono Osvaldo o Matri..alla fine non è così sicuro se non parte qualcuno là davanti.
> Anche Gabbiadini poteva tornare utile ma hanno preferito venderlo, in più c'è Berardi che è quello più talentuoso ma ha una testa bacata.



Vediamo se a sto giro capiscono che Llorente va venduto.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

felicissimo di averlo sempre sostenuto.
Grande compaesano!!!!


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tevez, Morata, Llorente e vediamo se ora prendono Osvaldo o Matri..alla fine non è così sicuro se non parte qualcuno là davanti.
> Anche Gabbiadini poteva tornare utile ma hanno preferito venderlo, in più c'è Berardi che è quello più talentuoso ma ha una testa bacata.



Tevez andrà via nel 2016.
Llorente probabilmente verrà ceduto per fare plusvalenza.
Matri credo proprio che non verrà riscattato.
Berardi è un giocatore completamente diverso.
Lo spazio per lui ci sta dai.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tevez andrà via nel 2016.
> Llorente probabilmente verrà ceduto per fare plusvalenza.
> Matri credo proprio che non verrà riscattato.
> Berardi è un giocatore completamente diverso.
> Lo spazio per lui ci sta dai.



Io credo che Berardi sostituirà Tevez nel 2016. E Zaza prenderebbe l'altro posto quest'anno e se la giocherebbe con Morata, però vedo che fate giocare sempre quel pennellone.


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2015)

È scandaloso


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2015)

E' giovane ancora, ha delle capacità, ma è evidente che ancora deve fare il salto di qualità necessario per poter giocare in una grande e a determinati livelli. Se è titolare in nazionale oggi è sopratutto per la pochezza li davanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Marzo 2015)

Morata gli da duemila piste, la Juve farebbe bene a guardare altrove


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2015)

Ancora troppo grezzo, secondo me non lo riprendiamo (almeno non la prossima estate).


----------



## Mou (29 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ancora troppo grezzo, secondo me non lo riprendiamo (almeno non la prossima estate).



Se le cifre che girano sono vere (15 milioni), c'è da piangere.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (29 Marzo 2015)

È un buon giocatore,ha gran colpi ma molto molto discontinuo.
A me ricorda molto Quagliarella,un po meno tecnico ma più fisico.Meglio di Llorente e come quarto attaccante ci starebbe nel nostro attacco,il problema è il prezzo: 15 mln sono troppi


----------



## Marchisio89 (29 Marzo 2015)

Quagliarella 2.


----------



## DannySa (29 Marzo 2015)

Che giocatore orrendo, questo è più discontinuo di Balotelli eppure è titolare in nazionale.
Quagliarella ha nuovi eredi ma non è mai stato così sopravvalutato, Berardi merita la maggiore, Zaza non c'entra proprio niente (non credo riuscirebbe a fare un mondiale come l'ha fatto Quagliarella nel 2010), basta gentaglia come questa, lui e Immobile non sanno neanche stoppare una palla.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grandissimo giocatore, più forte di Destro (che a me piace). 15 milioni gran colpo della Juve



Gli ho portato una sfiga della Madonna


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

a me sembra mediocre o buon giocatore ma non sarà un fenomeno-


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Questo secondo me fa gasare i gobbi. Ignorantissimo ma ci mette l'anima, pur non giocando mai.


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me fa gasare i gobbi. Ignorantissimo ma ci mette l'anima, pur non giocando mai.



Come grinta piscia in testa a Morata, che si sta rivelando il solito attaccante di livello medio


----------



## Baggio (13 Febbraio 2016)

Nel calcio non contano i numeretti freestyle da inserire nelle compilation di youtube

Conta la fame, il mangiare l'erba, la grinta e la determinazione di giocatori come Zaza che se gli fai giocare anche solo 10 minuti spaccano il mondo come se fosse la finale dei mondiali

E' un buon attaccante che nella Juve ci sta alla grande


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2016)

E' un giocatore che le grandi potenzialità le ha sempre avute, ma a Sassuolo sembrava poter essere solo un mezzo giocatore, considerando che giocava spesso svogliato. Nella Juventus invece quando entra corre ogni secondo ed è il primo che si fionda a recuperar palla e quando può piazza la zampata decisiva. Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: i giocatori juventini danno il massimo perché c'è uno spogliatoio che ti invita a sputare il sangue per la maglia e secondo me anche lo Juventus Stadium dà quella carica decisiva.


----------



## The P (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che le grandi potenzialità le ha sempre avute, ma a Sassuolo sembrava poter essere solo un mezzo giocatore, considerando che giocava spesso svogliato. Nella Juventus invece quando entra corre ogni secondo ed è il primo che si fionda a recuperar palla e quando può piazza la zampata decisiva.* Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: i giocatori juventini danno il massimo perché c'è uno spogliatoio che ti invita a sputare il sangue per la maglia e secondo me anche lo Juventus Stadium dà quella carica decisiva*.



Giustissimo. La Juve di oggi è il Milan di una volta da questo punto di vista.

Detto questo Zaza è un giocatore sottovalutatissimo, anche tecnicamente non è così grezzo. Seguendo un tempo la primavera lo ricordo sia nelle giovanili dell'Atalanta che in quelle della Samp, dove si distingueva per la tecnica superiore rispetto ai pari età.


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come grinta piscia in testa a Morata, che si sta rivelando il solito attaccante di livello medio



Ma appunto Morata è entrato etichettato come scarso e si è rivelato un attaccante medio, di più alla Juventus non serviva, basta uno che non tiri mozzarelle e non sprechi troppo.


----------

